# The A-Z movies game ...



## ~Angel~

Right, what we have to do is, in alphabetical order, name as many movie's, old and new, as we possibly can ...

I'll start ...

A - Along came Polly


----------



## weeza82

B- Being John Malkovich


----------



## Fionab

C- Con Air


----------



## ~Angel~

D - Daddy Day Care


----------



## chickadee

E - Every which way but loose


----------



## weeza82

F - Fargo


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

G - Ghost


----------



## ~Angel~

H - Harry Potter


----------



## chickadee

I- I was a teenage zombie


----------



## Strawberries

J ~ Jumanji


----------



## Skybreeze

K ~ Kill Bill


----------



## jaynee

L~ live and let die


----------



## Fionab

M - Mrs Doubtfire


----------



## chickadee

N No way out


----------



## Fionab

O - Oceans Eleven (and all the later ones!!!)


----------



## jaynee

P- patriot games


----------



## Fionab

Q - Quiet Man


----------



## jaynee

R- running man


----------



## christina07

scarface


----------



## Fionab

T - Taxi Driver


----------



## christina07

universal soldier


----------



## jaynee

v- Valentines day massacare


----------



## christina07

war of the worlds


----------



## jaynee

xanadoo


----------



## christina07

zelda


----------



## jaynee

american pie I II III and the rest


----------



## christina07

bridget jones diary


----------



## jaynee

casino royal


----------



## christina07

dog soldier


----------



## jaynee

freaky friday


----------



## christina07

exorcist


----------



## jaynee

Freaky Friday


----------



## christina07

greenday


----------



## jaynee

halloween I II III IIII IIIIIIIIII and the rest


----------



## christina07

independance day!


----------



## jaynee

judge dred


----------



## christina07

kangaroo jack


----------



## jaynee

live and let die


----------



## christina07

man on fire


----------



## jaynee

never ending story


----------



## christina07

oklahoma


----------



## jaynee

pretty woman


----------



## christina07

queen of sheeba


----------



## jaynee

rush hour


----------



## christina07

shawshank redemption


----------



## jaynee

toy story


----------



## christina07

underworld


----------



## jaynee

van helsing


----------



## christina07

water ship down


----------



## weeza82

Young Guns


----------



## jaynee

zulu


----------



## christina07

american gangster


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

babe


----------



## christina07

chopper


----------



## jaynee

die another day


----------



## christina07

call of duty


----------



## jaynee

whats happened to E


----------



## christina07

elephant man (there it is)


----------



## jaynee

freaky friday


----------



## christina07

greenmile


----------



## jaynee

halloween


----------



## weeza82

I, myself and Irene


----------



## jaynee

judgement day


----------



## weeza82

K-Pax


----------



## jaynee

leathal weapon


----------



## chickadee

Monty Pythons Circus


----------



## Skybreeze

Never Ending Story


----------



## christina07

oliver twist


----------



## jaynee

police academy


----------



## Nikki2008

Quantum of solace


----------



## christina07

rain man


----------



## jaynee

speed


----------



## Nikki2008

Titanic


----------



## jini

untouchables


----------



## weeza82

Van Wilder


----------



## jini

without a paddle


----------



## jini

x-men


----------



## jini

zoolander  just me then?


----------



## christina07

arachnaphobia


----------



## chickadee

Blue Velvet


----------



## jini

chariots of fire


----------



## Fionab

Dances with wolves


----------



## jini

escape from new york


----------



## christina07

forest gump


----------



## jini

godzilla


----------



## christina07

hhellraiser


----------



## martineangeline

Indiana Jones & The Temple of Doom


----------



## Spaykay

Jumangi (how do you spell it?)


----------



## christina07

kangaroo jack


----------



## Spaykay

Labarynth (gawd I really can't spell!)


----------



## jini

midnight cowboy


----------



## christina07

norbit


----------



## jini

twister


----------



## christina07

underworld


----------



## jini

varsity blues


----------



## christina07

watership down


----------



## jini

zulu


----------



## christina07

american gangster


----------



## sandnotoil

B - Barton Fink


----------



## jini

casablanca


----------



## christina07

dodgeball


----------



## jini

et


----------



## christina07

footloose


----------



## jini

gandhi


----------



## christina07

home alone


----------



## jini

I know what you did last summer....


----------



## christina07

jungle book


----------



## jini

king and i


----------



## cleg

last man standing


----------



## christina07

moonraker


----------



## jini

nostradamus


----------



## jaynee

octopussy


----------



## jini

pretty in pink


----------



## Skybreeze

Quadrophenia


----------



## Strawberry_Angel

Reservoir Dogs


----------



## christina07

superman


----------



## jaynee

titanic


----------



## jini

untouchables


----------



## zozo

V - vendetta


----------



## jini

while you were sleeping


----------



## zozo

x-men


----------



## martineangeline

You've got mail


----------



## liveinhope

zoolander


----------



## zozo

armegeddon


----------



## liveinhope

back to the future


----------



## martineangeline

Coach Carter


----------



## zozo

devil wears prada


----------



## Nikki2008

English patient


----------



## jini

fish called wanda


----------



## martineangeline

Green Mile


----------



## cleg

happy gilmore


----------



## liveinhope

indiana jones and the temple of doom


----------



## Nikki2008

Jeepers Creepers


----------



## zozo

knocked up


----------



## Nikki2008

Last of the mohicans


----------



## Stars*

Minority Report


----------



## Nikki2008

Neverending story


----------



## liveinhope

Octopussy


----------



## Nikki2008

pocahontas


----------



## Stars*

Revolver


----------



## jini

saw


----------



## Stars*

trainspotting


----------



## jini

untouchables


----------



## Stars*

V for Vendetta


----------



## jini

watership down


----------



## Stars*

Xmen


----------



## jini

you,me and dupree


----------



## Stars*

Zelda

Is that a film?


----------



## jini

arachnaphobia


----------



## martineangeline

Bad Boys


----------



## ClaryRose

christine


----------



## jini

deuce bigolo male gigolo


----------



## Skybreeze

E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial


----------



## Nikki2008

Frankenstein


----------



## jini

gandhi


----------



## Skybreeze

Harry Potter and the prisoner of Azkaban


----------



## jaynee

iceburg


----------



## waywardstork

Jumanji


----------



## weeza82

K19, the widowmaker


----------



## jini

last of the mohicans


----------



## waywardstork

mona lisa smile


----------



## Nikki2008

North Country


----------



## waywardstork

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## martineangeline

Posseidon (sp?) Adventure

(show on TV every Christmas since time immemorial  )


----------



## Felicity Wishes

The *Queen*


----------



## alex g

Rainman


----------



## waywardstork

Seven


----------



## alex g

Thelma $ Louise


----------



## martineangeline

(The) Usual Suspects


----------



## jini

vertigo


----------



## Pinkytails

wizard of oz


----------



## waywardstork

X Files


----------



## alex g

Young Guns


----------



## Pinkytails

zulu


----------



## alex g

Arlington Road, Didn't like it


----------



## Pinkytails

Bedknobs and Broomsticks, still love watching it


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang


----------



## alex g

Days of Thunder, Dh loves it


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Enchanted (watched it last night with step daughter - it was quite good)


----------



## alex g

Forest Gump    Run!! Forest Run!!!


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Ghost


----------



## alex g

Hunt for Red October - on sky 1 now


----------



## Felicity Wishes

I-robot


----------



## alex g

Jeepers Creepers


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Kentucky Fried Movie  DH told me this one


----------



## alex g

Never heard of it but made me  

Lost Boys


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Maid In Manhatton 

Yes he is a bit of a film buff


----------



## alex g

New Jack City - Dh told me that one


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Octapussy


----------



## alex g

Phone Booth - yes dh helped again, have seen it though v v good


----------



## Felicity Wishes

God we would be crap tonight if they weren't helping  

Quadrophenia (SP?) DB again


----------



## alex g

Know what you mean he's come up with Roger Rabbit, theres no hope he liked Jessica Rabbit


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Star Wars, Superman, Spiderman = why am I shocked when he said these  

She's the Man


----------



## alex g

Top Gun, Oh yes him again  

Also said all movies begining with "The..."


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Unbreakable - him again, maybe they should play


----------



## alex g

Vertigo, I'm going to have to give  him the lap top soon


----------



## Felicity Wishes

When A Man Loves A Woman - this was me   it's my favourite film ever


----------



## alex g

X-men 1,2 +3 Sorry couldn't think neither could dh


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Young Guns - way hey I got that one!


----------



## alex g

Zathura   one of the kids films ,!!! even they r helping now from their collection


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Annie


----------



## alex g

Breakfast Club (i got one on my own   )


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Carry On Camping

Sorry I've just realised the time, I must head off to bed, I have a 5am start tomorrow   play again soon


----------



## alex g

Delta Force, just thinking the same, thanks for making me laugh


----------



## jini

et


----------



## waywardstork

From here to eternity


----------



## liveinhope

gone with the wind


----------



## jini

harry potter and the prisoner of azkeban


----------



## Pinkytails

Iceage


----------



## Skybreeze

Jumanji


----------



## jini

king kong


----------



## wishing4miracle

lord of war


----------



## jini

maid in manhatton


----------



## Strawberries

Nanny McPhee


----------



## waywardstork

Ocean's 12


----------



## sandnotoil

Presidio


----------



## Strawberries

Queen of the Damned


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Racing Stripes


----------



## ClaryRose

Secret Garden


----------



## Strawberries

Troy


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Under Seige


----------



## weeza82

Van Wilder: Party Liason


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Wild Hogs


----------



## Felicity Wishes

X Men


----------



## sandnotoil

Youngblood


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Zoolander


----------



## weeza82

Atonement


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Babe


----------



## sandnotoil

*C*arlito's Way


----------



## jini

dirty dancing


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

E.T.


----------



## sandnotoil

Forever Young


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Godzilla


----------



## weeza82

Harry and the Hendersons  (it was both a TV show and a movie!!!   )


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

*I*ce Age


----------



## jini

jurassic park


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

*K*ing Kong


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

Lost in space


----------



## weeza82

Mannequin


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

*N*ational Treasure


----------



## martineangeline

Oliver Twist


----------



## liveinhope

Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

*Q*ueen Of The Damned


----------



## jini

return of the pink panther


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Superman


----------



## jini

tarzan


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Universal Soilder


----------



## sandnotoil

V for Vendetta


----------



## jini

waterworld


----------



## sandnotoil

Xanadu


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

*Y*ou, Me & Dupree


----------



## jini

zoolander


----------



## sandnotoil

Annie


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Bad Boys


----------



## pip34

Crocodile dundee


----------



## Davis

Deliverance


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

ET


----------



## sandnotoil

Flubber


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Godzilla


----------



## sandnotoil

Hart's War


----------



## jini

independence day


----------



## Zoe A

Jungle Book


----------



## weeza82

Karate Kid, the


----------



## Zoe A

Legally blonde


----------



## sandnotoil

March of the Penguins


----------



## weeza82

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## ClaryRose

ocean eleven


----------



## Zoe A

Pulp Fiction


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

*Q*uantum of Solace


----------



## sandnotoil

Rush Hour


----------



## Zoe A

Shakespear in Love


----------



## ❣Audrey

The Day Before Tomorrow xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

*U*nderworld


----------



## sandnotoil

Van Helsing


----------



## chickadee

Who framed Roger Rabbit?


----------



## Zoe A

X-Men


----------



## sandnotoil

Youngblood


----------



## ❣Audrey

zoolander xxx


----------



## martineangeline

Arachnophobia


----------



## ❣Audrey

Back to the Future xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Casino


----------



## chickadee

Dead men don't wear plaid


----------



## dollydaydream

Edward scissorhands


----------



## larkles

Flipper


----------



## ❣Audrey

Garfield!


----------



## Topkat08

Honey (Jessica Alba)


----------



## Topkat08

Judgement Day x


----------



## ClaryRose

Karate Kid


----------



## Topkat08

Lost Boys


----------



## martineangeline

Mrs Doubtfire


----------



## jini

no way out (kev costner)


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Oceans 11


----------



## Zoe A

Penelope


----------



## chelle21

quadrophenia


----------



## Oranges

Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## chelle21

superman


----------



## chickadee

Trading Places


----------



## chelle21

under seige


----------



## Mrs Nikki

V for Vendetta


----------



## chelle21

walk the line


----------



## Oranges

X-Files Movie


----------



## chelle21

zoolander


----------



## Oranges

Amelie


----------



## chelle21

babe


----------



## Oranges

Casino Royale


----------



## chelle21

dumb and dumber


----------



## Oranges

ET

PS chelle21, just noticed - woohoo congratulations on your BFP today !!!! 
... and I got mine yesterday !!!


----------



## chelle21

ohh congratulations oranges thats great!!!! still in shock!

first blood


----------



## Oranges

I know - it's wonderful!    

Goldeneye


----------



## chelle21

home alone


----------



## Oranges

Ice Age


----------



## chelle21

jumanji


----------



## Oranges

king kong


----------



## chelle21

love actually


----------



## Oranges

Mamma Mia


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Never Ending Story


----------



## chelle21

quantum of solace!


----------



## Oranges

Ransom


----------



## chelle21

spiderman


----------



## Oranges

Titanic


----------



## chelle21

usual suspects


----------



## Oranges

vanilla sky


----------



## chelle21

witches of eastwick


----------



## Oranges

X-men


----------



## chelle21

zcars


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Absolute Beginners


----------



## chelle21

bad boys


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Devils Advocate


----------



## chelle21

e.t


----------



## chelle21

godzilla


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Hannibel


----------



## als2003flower

In the beginning


----------



## chelle21

jumanji


----------



## als2003flower

Lost in Space


----------



## chelle21

muppets christmas carol


----------



## als2003flower

Nanny McPee


----------



## Oranges

One Fine Day


----------



## chelle21

perfect world


----------



## Oranges

Quantum of Solace


----------



## Oranges

Sophie's Choice


----------



## als2003flower

Taxi


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Underworld


----------



## chelle21

vendetta


----------



## chelle21

x men


----------



## chelle21

zodiac


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Breakfast Club


----------



## chelle21

carlitos way


----------



## chelle21

enigma


----------



## twiglets

Full metal jacket


----------



## chelle21

goodfellas


----------



## Mrs Nikki

I Robot


----------



## chelle21

jurassic park


----------



## Dominique123456

(The) Queen 2006 with Helen Mirren...


----------



## Dominique123456

Lol!!! Ignore above - having some brain fog! 

Next letter after K is of course L!!! 

So I'm gonna say The Lost Boys (1987)!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Maid in Manhattan


----------



## Dominique123456

'Oranges are not the only fruit'


----------



## larkles

PippyLongStocking ( think that's right   ) or was it Penelope?


----------



## Dominique123456

Lol this time in right place! 

the queen (With helen mirren)


----------



## chelle21

ravenous


----------



## twiglets

sleeping with the enemy


----------



## chelle21

titanic


----------



## twiglets

untouchables


----------



## chelle21

vision of terror


----------



## twiglets

W.  (new film about George Bush), anyone seeing it?


----------



## chelle21

x men


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Zoolander


----------



## Dominique123456

Can we start from scratch on this thread?

A - Apocalypse Now


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Babe


----------



## ebonie

Cars


----------



## Orange Smartie

Dodgeball!

xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

ET


----------



## chelle21

frankinstien


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Ghost


----------



## Oranges

Highlander


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Ice Age


----------



## Oranges

K-Pax


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Liar Liar


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Never Been Kissed


----------



## Oranges

Private Benjamin


----------



## larkles

Quadrophenia


----------



## Oranges

Rat Race


----------



## larkles

Tootsie


----------



## Oranges

The Untouchables


----------



## larkles

Wait until dark


----------



## ebonie

Yellow river (western)


----------



## larkles

Cocoon


----------



## Mrs Nikki

(the) Fast & the Furious


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Hanibal

OMG starfishtigger I watched GITM once and sobbed - couldn't bear to watch it ever again!


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Jackass the movie


----------



## Oranges

Mars Attack


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Notting Hill


----------



## Oranges

The Out of Towners


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Philodelphia


----------



## larkles

Quintet


----------



## Oranges

The Usual Suspects


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

V for Vendetta


----------



## larkles

wall-e


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

X-Men


----------



## Pumpkin1

You, Me and Dupree


----------



## larkles

Ehh    

It's meant to be A   

Alcatraz


----------



## Oranges

Chocolat


----------



## Oranges

Elizabeth


----------



## fuzzier

jumanji


----------



## Nics01

Life of Brian (The) 
xxx


----------



## larkles

Pet Sematary


----------



## larkles

Rat-a-Touille


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Santa Claus the Movie!


----------



## larkles

The Talented Mr. Ripley


----------



## larkles

Vertigo


----------



## ebonie

walle


----------



## Mrs Nikki

X-Men (not the most imaginitive I know)


----------



## ebonie

Air bud


----------



## ebonie

cape fear


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Elephant Man


----------



## jessfiveash

fast and the furious


----------



## jessfiveash

halloween


----------



## ebonie

I know what you did last summer


----------



## jessfiveash

jumping jack flash


----------



## larkles

Lassie


----------



## jessfiveash

mission impossible


----------



## larkles

Once Upon A Time In America


----------



## Oranges

Pinnochio


----------



## ebonie

Quantam Leap


----------



## Oranges

Rocky


----------



## ebonie

Star wars


----------



## jessfiveash

teenage mutant ninja turtle


----------



## larkles

underworld


----------



## jessfiveash

viva las vegas


----------



## jessfiveash

x-men


----------



## larkles

Young Frankenstein


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Zoolander


----------



## jessfiveash

alone in the dark


----------



## larkles

Batman Returns


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Charlie & the Chocolate Factory


----------



## Oranges

Dances with Wolves


----------



## larkles

Elephant Man


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Far & Away


----------



## Oranges

Goldeneye


----------



## larkles

Hannibal


----------



## jessfiveash

jumanji


----------



## ebonie

Kangaroo Jack


----------



## jessfiveash

million dollar baby


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥

Next


----------



## jessfiveash

oliver


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥

predator


----------



## jessfiveash

quadrophenia


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥

rocky


----------



## jessfiveash

santa claus


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥

top gun


----------



## jessfiveash

(U) you, me & depree


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥

Good one  

Vendetta


----------



## jessfiveash

white chicks


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥

Xanadu (spelling?)


----------



## jessfiveash

you , me and dupree   

the correct way


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥

Zulu


----------



## jessfiveash

avengers


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥

Blues Brothers


----------



## jessfiveash

cool runnings 

(off to bed now sarah   sorry)


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥

Dragonheart  

Nite, catch you again


----------



## jessfiveash

evita


----------



## Oranges

Freaky Friday


----------



## jessfiveash

godzilla


----------



## ebonie

High school musical


----------



## jessfiveash

invisable man


----------



## larkles

James And The Giant Peach


----------



## jessfiveash

(to) kill a mocking bird


----------



## larkles

Lake Placid


----------



## jessfiveash

mamma mia


----------



## larkles

Nell


----------



## jessfiveash

omen


----------



## larkles

Pinocchio


----------



## jessfiveash

queen


----------



## larkles

Rat-a-touille


----------



## jessfiveash

stuart little


----------



## Oranges

Top Gun


----------



## jessfiveash

underworld


----------



## jessfiveash

waterworld


----------



## jessfiveash

ummm 

Y  ...Y...

yellow fever...not sure if a movie but sounds familar


----------



## larkles

Xmen


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Zoolander


----------



## ebonie

A team


----------



## jessfiveash

blue velvet


----------



## Oranges

Crocodile Dundee


----------



## jessfiveash

enchanted


----------



## ebonie

Freddie cruger


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥

Godfather


----------



## jessfiveash

happy feet


----------



## Oranges

Jaws


----------



## jessfiveash

kangaroo jack


----------



## Oranges

Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## jessfiveash

maid in manhattan


----------



## jessfiveash

omen


----------



## Oranges

Popeye


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Quantum of Solace


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Enjoy playing online games 

There are more Games on FF when you become a Charter VIP  along with a few other perks 
For More info check out the link in my signature or the post at the top of this board 


If your already a Charter VIP  ​


----------



## Oranges

Runaway Bride


----------



## jessfiveash

thunderbirds


----------



## Oranges

the Undertones


----------



## Oranges

drat!  I did it again    

the Untouchables


----------



## jessfiveash

willy wonkas chocolate factory


----------



## larkles

X Files


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Yellow Submarine


----------



## larkles

Zoolander


----------



## Oranges

A Few Good Men


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Cocoon


----------



## jessfiveash

dunston checks in


----------



## larkles

elephant man


----------



## jessfiveash

fright night


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Ghost


----------



## jessfiveash

indescent proposal


----------



## Oranges

Just Married


----------



## jessfiveash

K-pax


----------



## Guest

look who's talking


----------



## jessfiveash

mermaid


----------



## Guest

never ending story


----------



## jessfiveash

once upon a time in america


----------



## Guest

princess bride


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Quantum of Solace


----------



## jessfiveash

rain man


----------



## twiglets

sleepless in seattle


----------



## jessfiveash

untouchables


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

V for Vendetta


----------



## larkles

War of the worlds


----------



## Guest

x2 xmen united

(don't ask!!!!!!!)


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Yanks


----------



## Guest

zoolander


----------



## jessfiveash

arcnobobia   not sure bout the spelling for this one


----------



## Guest

copycat


----------



## jessfiveash

dragon heart


----------



## Guest

ever after


----------



## Dominique123456

Dragonheart


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

ET


----------



## Oranges

Fatal Attraction


----------



## jessfiveash

gone with the wind


----------



## Dominique123456

Hardboiled (classic kung fu movie)


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

I Robot


----------



## Oranges

(the) Jazz Singer


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

King Kong


----------



## jessfiveash

molin rougue


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Nanny McPhee


----------



## jessfiveash

othello


----------



## larkles

quantum of solace


----------



## ebonie

ratatoulie (not sure how to spell it  )


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

S.W.A.T.


----------



## jessfiveash

(uncut) american pie


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

What happened to 'T' ??

Terminator


----------



## jessfiveash

opps forgot T  

V for vendetta


----------



## jessfiveash

all x's today!!

xmen (again)


----------



## Oranges

You've Got Mail


----------



## jessfiveash

zulu


----------



## Oranges

Atonement


----------



## jessfiveash

blues brothers


----------



## jessfiveash

enchanted..(watched last night great film)


----------



## Oranges

Fargo


----------



## jessfiveash

(the ) great escape


----------



## Oranges

Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets


----------



## jessfiveash

i still know what you did last summer


----------



## Oranges

Jungle Book


----------



## jessfiveash

karate kid


----------



## Oranges

Last Man Standing


----------



## jessfiveash

moonraker


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Notting Hill


----------



## jessfiveash

over the hedge


----------



## Oranges

Point Break


----------



## jessfiveash

quentin taratinos ~ pulp fiction 

sorry bit stumped there


----------



## Oranges

Road to Perdition


----------



## jessfiveash

stardust


----------



## Oranges

The Cat in the Hat


----------



## jessfiveash

v for vendetta


----------



## Guest

wind in the willows


----------



## Oranges

x-men


----------



## jessfiveash

you , me & dupree


----------



## Oranges

(The Legend of) Zorro


----------



## jessfiveash

any which way but loose


----------



## Oranges

Back to the Futre


----------



## jessfiveash

camelot


----------



## Oranges

Dirty Dancing


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

ET


----------



## Oranges

Freaky Friday


----------



## jessfiveash

great escape


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Harry Potter and.........


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥

Indianna Jones


----------



## jessfiveash

juliet & romeo  (i know wrong way round)


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Kalifornia


----------



## jessfiveash

love actually


----------



## Oranges

mamma mia


----------



## jessfiveash

nutcracker


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Octopussy


----------



## Oranges

(The) Perfect Storm


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Quadrophinia (sp?)


----------



## jessfiveash

star wars....  getting fed up of watching it now!! DS had dvds for xmas..


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Tootsie


----------



## jessfiveash

underworld


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

V for Vendetta


----------



## jessfiveash

water shipdown


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

X-Men


----------



## jessfiveash

Zulu ( again)


----------



## Oranges

Another Stakeout


----------



## jessfiveash

brother bear


----------



## martineangeline

Cruel Intentions


----------



## jessfiveash

dare devil


----------



## jessfiveash

frightners


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

I-Robot


----------



## jessfiveash

jack frost


----------



## Oranges

K-PAX


----------



## jessfiveash

little mermaid


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Mamma Mia!


----------



## jessfiveash

nutty professor


----------



## Oranges

oh brother where art thou  (George  )


----------



## jessfiveash

pocahontas


----------



## Oranges

Quadrophenia


----------



## jessfiveash

santa claus the movie


----------



## Oranges

toy story


----------



## jessfiveash

virtual vilosity


----------



## cleg

westworld


----------



## jessfiveash

x-men ( again)


----------



## Orange Smartie

Yes Man!


----------



## cleg

zoolander


----------



## Oranges

Amelie


----------



## cleg

bourne identity


----------



## jessfiveash

coming to america


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Deliverance


----------



## jessfiveash

ernest goes...camping


----------



## Oranges

Ghost


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Happy Feet


----------



## jessfiveash

indesent propsal


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Jurassic Park


----------



## jessfiveash

kickboxer


----------



## cleg

last samauri


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Notting Hill


----------



## jessfiveash

oliver


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Pappilon


----------



## jessfiveash

quadupenia


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Ronin


----------



## jessfiveash

stardust


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Twister


----------



## jessfiveash

underdog


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Volcano


----------



## jessfiveash

who frammed roger rabbit


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

X-Men


----------



## emma p

You don't mess with the zohan


----------



## jessfiveash

zulu


----------



## emma p

Alien


----------



## jessfiveash

brother bear


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Calamity Jane


----------



## Oranges

Deep Impact


----------



## jessfiveash

enchanted


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Face Off


----------



## jessfiveash

godzilla


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hannibal


----------



## jessfiveash

indescent proposal


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Jurassic Park


----------



## jessfiveash

karate kid


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Liar Liar


----------



## jessfiveash

monsters inc


----------



## jessfiveash

othello


----------



## jini

pay it forward


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Quantum of Solace


----------



## jessfiveash

rain man


----------



## jessfiveash

the heartbreak kid (watching it now   )


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Underworld


----------



## emma p

Vertigo


----------



## jessfiveash

watership down


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

X-Men


----------



## jessfiveash

yesturdays


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Zoolander


----------



## jessfiveash

avalanche


----------



## jessfiveash

cliffhanger


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Dances With Wolves


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Fargo


----------



## jessfiveash

hairspray


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

I-Robot


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Kindergarten Cop


----------



## jessfiveash

lucky number slevin


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Maid in Manhattan


----------



## jessfiveash

never ending story


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Octopussy


----------



## jessfiveash

peter pan


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Quadrophenia


----------



## larkles

Robocop


----------



## twiglets

seven years in tibet


----------



## jessfiveash

titanic


----------



## twiglets

undercover blues


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

V for Vendetta


----------



## twiglets

Winter`s Child


----------



## jessfiveash

xmen


----------



## jaynee

yesturdays


----------



## twiglets

Zigzag


----------



## jaynee

avalanche


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Babe


----------



## jaynee

cars


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Dances with Wolves


----------



## jaynee

ET


----------



## linlou17

free willy


----------



## jaynee

gone with the wind


----------



## linlou17

halloween


----------



## jaynee

italian job


----------



## linlou17

jacobs ladder


----------



## jaynee

klute


----------



## jessfiveash

love actually


----------



## jaynee

moon racker


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Norbit


----------



## jaynee

octopussy


----------



## linlou17

pretty woman


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Quantum of Solace


----------



## linlou17

rainman


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Sliding Doors


----------



## jaynee

tootsey


----------



## linlou17

uncle buck


----------



## jaynee

virtigo


----------



## twiglets

Wuthering Heights


----------



## linlou17

x men


----------



## jaynee

top gun


----------



## twiglets

jaynee, I think it should be y after x  

You`ve got mail


----------



## jaynee

sorry dont know what happened there  

zooloo


----------



## linlou17

abyss


----------



## jaynee

babe


----------



## linlou17

copycat


----------



## jaynee

daddy day care


----------



## TwiceBlessed

El Bola


----------



## jaynee

Friday 13th


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Goodfellas


----------



## jaynee

Hair spray


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Ice Cold in Alex


----------



## jaynee

jaws


----------



## TwiceBlessed

(the) King and I


----------



## jaynee

Lost in Translation


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Mars Attacks


----------



## jaynee

Notting Hill


----------



## TwiceBlessed

O brother where art thou?


----------



## jaynee

popilion


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Hm Quadrophenia and Quiz show are the only ones I can think of and am guessing we have had those already?


----------



## jaynee

Rush Hour


----------



## linlou17

shallow hal


----------



## jaynee

Total Recall


----------



## larkles

under belly (brilliant   )


----------



## jaynee

vertigo


----------



## linlou17

witches of eastwick


----------



## jaynee

X Men


----------



## linlou17

young guns


----------



## jaynee

zulu


----------



## jessfiveash

american gigilo


----------



## linlou17

boyz n the hood


----------



## jaynee

Cars


----------



## linlou17

dirty dancing ( i love that film!!!   )


----------



## jaynee

ET


----------



## linlou17

face off


----------



## jaynee

jack frost


----------



## linlou17

kick boxer


----------



## jaynee

Lord of the rings


----------



## linlou17

matilda


----------



## jaynee

Norbit


----------



## linlou17

over the hedge


----------



## jaynee

popeye


----------



## linlou17

quadrophenia


----------



## linlou17

sister act


----------



## jessfiveash

twilight


----------



## linlou17

unbreakable


----------



## jessfiveash

vunredble  (can't spell   )


----------



## linlou17

walk the line


----------



## jessfiveash

x men the last stand


----------



## linlou17

young guns


----------



## jessfiveash

zulu


----------



## linlou17

armagedon


----------



## jessfiveash

Big


----------



## linlou17

children of the corn


----------



## jessfiveash

decent


----------



## linlou17

E.T


----------



## twiglets

(The) Family Friend


----------



## linlou17

gangsters paradise


----------



## jessfiveash

(the) hillbillies


----------



## linlou17

i am legend


----------



## jessfiveash

jumper


----------



## linlou17

kill bill


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ladies can you get into Chat ​


----------



## linlou17

mrs doubtfire


----------



## nomadcelt

Never Been Kissed


----------



## linlou17

p.s i love you


----------



## jessfiveash

quaduphelia


----------



## linlou17

R ~ Roger rabbit


----------



## jessfiveash

S ~ stardust


----------



## linlou17

T ~ Teenwolf


----------



## jessfiveash

U ~ underworld


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

V ~ V for Vendetta


----------



## linlou17

W ~ Willy Wonka


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

X ~ X-Men


----------



## linlou17

Y ~ Yes man


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Z ~ Zoolander


----------



## linlou17

A ~ Abyss


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

B ~ Broken Arrow


----------



## linlou17

C ~ Children of the corn


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

D ~ Die Hard


----------



## linlou17

E ~ E.T


----------



## emma p

F~ Footloose


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

G ~ Godzilla


----------



## Guest

H ~ hannibal


----------



## linlou17

I ~ I am legend


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

J ~ Jumanji


----------



## Guest

K ~ king kong


----------



## linlou17

L ~ Labrynth


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

M ~ Maid in Manhattan


----------



## jessfiveash

N ~ Never been kissed


----------



## linlou17

O ~ Octopussy


----------



## fuzzier

P - predator


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Q ~ Quantum of Solace


----------



## linlou17

R ~  Rainman


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

S ~ Star Wars


----------



## jessfiveash

U ~ underworld


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Erm..what happened to T? LOL

T ~ Terminator 
(being dragged along to the cinema on Friday to seee the latest one)


----------



## Angua

V ~ V for Vendetta


----------



## jessfiveash

opps forgot  T sorry    

W ~ watership down


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

X ~ X-Men


----------



## linlou17

Y ~ You, me and dupree

tamsin, did you like terminator   i got dragged along last week   compensated for it with an indian afterwards!!!!!


----------



## Angua

Z ~ Zoolander

(No idea if we've had that one b4 or not)


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

linlou - it wasn't bad actually - nice eye candy   Special effects good!

Back to A?

A ~ Anchorman


----------



## linlou17

B ~ Borat  

tamsin - yeah bits were ok just didnt know what was goign on not seen the other termintaor films so was a bit clueless to storyline


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

C ~ Cape Fear!

Linlou - Ah right, then yes, may have been confusing!!


----------



## Angua

D ~ Daddy Day Care


----------



## linlou17

E ~ E.T


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

F ~ Face Off


----------



## Angua

G ~ Gremlins


----------



## jessfiveash

H ~  harry potter


----------



## Angua

I ~ Indianna Jones


----------



## fuzzier

J - jumping jack flash


----------



## jessfiveash

K ~ K9


----------



## Angua

L ~ Legally Blonde


----------



## linlou17

M ~ Menace II society


----------



## Spanner01

N - Never say never again


----------



## linlou17

O ~ orange county


----------



## jessfiveash

p ~ peter pan


----------



## Angua

Q ~ Quantum of Solace


----------



## Ladyhex

R~Rocky I-V


----------



## jessfiveash

S ~ shakespear in love


----------



## linlou17

T ~ Terminator


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

U ~ Underworld


----------



## Angua

V ~ Victor Victoria


----------



## larkles

W-Waterworld


----------



## fflower

Y-Young Adam


----------

